# Veterans Day Monument



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone up for a quick road trip?

This would be cool to be at on 11/11 at 11:11

Anthem Veteran's Memorial


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

nice post critter.:usa2:


----------

